# Moss wall material



## Beijing08

Hey all, I need some opinions on where to buy mesh or something along those lines in order to make a moss wall. Preferably inert material. Thanks


----------



## Canadianbettas

Hi I know of several places where you can get mesh..

This white mesh in the picture below... I got from walmart.. about 1-3 dollars for it in the sewing section... don't remember price...










I believe michaels has some too..
Home depot will have the metal ones for bit pricier..
Dollar rama has stainless steal types that are bendable.....

AquaticMagic on ebay also sells mesh... It's more wide... squares.. I prefer that one.. but its bit pricy...

As you can see from my picture.. it's not growing out evenly.. I think I'll redo it sometime with a differnt mesh... I don't think light is getting into all the holes or something.. :S however the top filled in alot.. I recently fliped the mesh upside down to get more growth near the bottom which is now the top


----------



## Beijing08

Canadianbettas said:


> As you can see from my picture.. it's not growing out evenly.. I think I'll redo it sometime with a differnt mesh... I don't think light is getting into all the holes or something.. :S


thanks for the input! 

yes I think so too, it's more of a lighting issue than anything. 
AMagic sells for way too expensive...and it takes 3 weeks to get here haha.
I might have to check out walmart or HD. Haven't seen this around Dollarama unfortunately. Thanks again.


----------



## Fishlover_680

I went to 2 Dollarama stores, one has it in the gardening section and I cannot see that in the other store. So you may have to check other Dollarama stores too. It is black in colour in a roll. I believe the price is $2.


----------



## coldmantis

Fishlover_680 said:


> I went to 2 Dollarama stores, one has it in the gardening section and I cannot see that in the other store. So you may have to check other Dollarama stores too. It is black in colour in a roll. I believe the price is $2.


I believe the one canadianbettas is talking about are the ones in a green package it's not steel it's aluminum I used it about 1.5 years ago to make a java moss pad. It should be in the craft section in dollarama.

I also used the walmart needle mesh thing that canadianbetta used as a wall, but I grew it in the bottom of my tank and not on the side. it grew a perfect thick lawn of java moss. I think I made a 4" x 20"!!! pad out of it for the foreground of my 10g


----------



## mrobson

sorry to hijack your thread but whats the best way of attaching java moss to the mesh?


----------



## Beijing08

coldmantis said:


> I believe the one canadianbettas is talking about are the ones in a green package it's not steel it's aluminum I used it about 1.5 years ago to make a java moss pad. It should be in the craft section in dollarama.
> 
> I also used the walmart needle mesh thing that canadianbetta used as a wall, but I grew it in the bottom of my tank and not on the side. it grew a perfect thick lawn of java moss. I think I made a 4" x 20"!!! pad out of it for the foreground of my 10g


thanks for the info Coldmantis  once again, need to make a trip to Walmart some time next week.



mrobson said:


> sorry to hijack your thread but whats the best way of attaching java moss to the mesh?


for moss walls you won't need to attach anything to the mesh. you simply fold the mesh material in half so the moss is enclosed. Just make sure it's evenly spread. If it's hard material, I guess you could try putting two pieces together and secure the sideline with string or something.


----------



## BillD

Dollarama has some black mesh in the garden section for $2 that looks ideal. It is in a roll and looks like it would be fairly rigid compared to the needlepoint material.


----------



## mrobson

cool thank you


----------



## Beijing08

mrobson said:


> sorry to hijack your thread but whats the best way of attaching java moss to the mesh?





BillD said:


> Dollarama has some black mesh in the garden section for $2 that looks ideal. It is in a roll and looks like it would be fairly rigid compared to the needlepoint material.


the dollarama that's 5 min away from me doesn't have it 
need to scavenge for this stuff


----------



## jimmyjam

out of all of them (except the aluminum), which one can sink on its own? Great topic guys.


I have been using a mes from rona, but I rather get somthing thinner and sinks.


----------



## Byronicle

hey yall

found this black mesh at the garden section in Dollara. its $2.26 for 3feet X 20 inch portion and the holes are about 3mmx3mm. Its plastic, and I am not sure if it sinks good but I am just going to use suction caps and cable ties to keep it in place


----------



## Beijing08

Byronicle said:


> hey yall
> 
> found this black mesh at the garden section in Dollara. its $2.26 for 3feet X 20 inch portion and the holes are about 3mmx3mm. Its plastic, and I am not sure if it sinks good but I am just going to use suction caps and cable ties to keep it in place


Which dollarama was it? They carry slightly different stuff i think.


----------



## Byronicle

Beijing08 said:


> Which dollarama was it? They carry slightly different stuff i think.


forgot to add

Its on highway 7, just west of Markham Road


----------



## Beijing08

Byronicle said:


> forgot to add
> 
> Its on highway 7, just west of Markham Road


no luck at mine Downtown (Spadina & King)
But I did find digital timers.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

You can also use that mesh stuff seen in the photo of the moss wall, but instead of folding the mesh, you can place a hairnet over the moss and mesh, and fit it nice and tight, you might need to pull it tight in the center with a plastic twist tie or thread, hairnets have larger holes and look almost invisible... Shoppers drug mart has them in the hairclip/hair accessories section and theyre 3-4$ and u get 2 in the package... 
To sink the mesh for a carpet rather than a wall u can put a small pebble/rock on the backside of the mesh under the hairnet and push it down into your gravel a bit
I have seen that mesh at walmarts before in the sewing aisle for needlepoint


----------



## 03pilot

Hey Leon, just in case you are still looking for materials for your moss wall. I have two rolls of stainless steel woven wire mesh that may interest you. Of course I'll give you a good deal .

This is what I have:
1st roll is 48" wide mesh with 5mm square holes; I can cut up to 48" in length.
2nd roll is 10" wide mesh with 3mm square holes; I can cut up to 60" in length.

Pls PM me the size you need and I'll let you know the price. Its worth to pay the extra cost as stainless steel mesh is much more durable than plastic and it will not oxidize like aluminum or steel.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I'll check the dollar stores around my area. Perhaps there may be some aquascaping items hidden there. Will post back if I see anything.

You can also use the suction cups to attach the mesh if it does not sink. Just an idea here if you're making a divider tank and have remveable dividers you could tie a mesh net or mesh with some string/fishing line to both sides of the dividers and end up with more green space if say you're seperating fish or shrimps.


----------



## SourGummy

got the mesh from dollarama, really easy to work with. If anyone wants it I have a lot left over and you can come to pick it up for free .


----------



## Hitch

sorry to bring up an old topic.

But what do you guys use to secure the moss wall against the back of the tank?

Thanks


----------



## Beijing08

nah it's fine, this is why threads are still around for novel input.
Plus, who said it's old? lol

What 03Pilot sells - the filter grade stainless steel mesh - is hands down the best crap you can get for moss. It's expensive but basically it's so durable and easy to use it basically out competes all plastic stuff. I use it.


----------



## Hitch

right, I was saying more in terms of once the moss is in the mesh (steel or plastic), how do you anchor that onto the back of the tank.


----------



## 03pilot

Hitch said:


> right, I was saying more in terms of once the moss is in the mesh (steel or plastic), how do you anchor that onto the back of the tank.


You can use one or two suction cups to anchor your moss wall like in this instruction:
http://www.aquamoss.net/How to create a moss wall/How to create a moss wall.htm


----------



## zfarsh

Hey guys, where do you get the succion cups from, the ones that stay on???


----------



## arktixan

zfarsh said:


> Hey guys, where do you get the succion cups from, the ones that stay on???


I purchased my suction cups at Michael's along with my Mesh.
Think I paid under $5 for it. I got 4 8x10 sheets of mesh, and a bag of suction cups, I believe had 9 in a package.

I got it at the Michaels in Heartland.

Went to my local, walmart they had nothing at all.. except for fishing line. ha!


----------



## zfarsh

thank, i live in oakville, so i can go to Heartland mall in mississauga. Is the mesh black? How big was it? Is the succion cup strong, or does it come off time to time?


----------



## arktixan

zfarsh said:


> thank, i live in oakville, so i can go to Heartland mall in mississauga. Is the mesh black? How big was it? Is the succion cup strong, or does it come off time to time?


The mesh I bought yes was black, but they do have a selection of colour, I originally wanted White... but the Black worked for me.

The Suction cups were very strong. I need something sharp to pop them off.


----------



## Hitch

Cool, thanks for the tips guys. I was also going to ask where do get those suction cups too..hahah


----------



## zfarsh

yea, thanks guys!!!


----------



## DaFishMan

I made my first moss mesh tuesday night mind you it's just to try and save my bit of remaining f fontanus. My setup is quick and ghetto lol.

Mesh, suction cups & stapler, done


----------



## arktixan

I don't know if I'd trust staples... they could rust... I am not 100% sure tho.

I just use fishing line to tie my mesh together.


----------



## DaFishMan

People used to put screws, nails and washers into their gravel in plant tanks for iron source. A few staples won't hurt ! I have some fishing line for next time if the staples give me any problems


----------



## Hitch

I think you can also get stainless steel staples.


----------

